# Tactical turrets



## Cur owner (Jan 19, 2013)

Good evening all, 
I am looking at a couple of mid range tac. Scopes for my R15. The problem is neither the Redfield battlezone nor the leupold mark AR have a zero stop. I am worried about the turrets moving especially coming in and out of the case. Does anyone know of a cover or another solution?


----------



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

Price range?

http://swfa.com/Vortex-25-10x44-Viper-PST-30mm-Rifle-Scope-P44568.aspx


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's a couple

Weaver tactical scopes have zero stops

http://www.nikonsportoptics.com/en/Nikon-Products/Riflescopes/8496/P-223-3x32-Matte-BDC-Carbine.html


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

On mine that had exposed turrets I just learned to take a peek at them when I pulled them out. If anything it's usually just a few clicks off and easy to check. Cheaper than a different scope if you already have one.

Not to say you shouldn't buy what you want......most times we all WANT more than we actually NEED :biggrin:


----------



## Cur owner (Jan 19, 2013)

Im looking into buying a new scope for my R15. I had decided on either the Redfield battlezone or the leupold Mark AR. After handling them, I realized neither one has a zero stop. I really like both of them but I'm afraid. I'll end up accidentally adjusting the turrets. I have rubbed the CDS on my VX3 run it up against the stop while dragging it in and out of the case. I know there are a lot of predator addicts on this site and I'm hoping u have a suggestion for covering or somehow protecting these type of turrets. And yes I thought of electrical tape


----------



## Cur owner (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! I will check out the other options. As for price range I'm hoping to spend around 300 but I could go around 500 without risking a divorce


----------

